# Hallowedding pics...just a couple



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You all look so happy!

LOVE the cake! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pics..Looks like you had a very cool wedding. That cake is awesome!


----------



## WitchyWays45 (Nov 2, 2008)

I always thought Halloween was an awesome time to get married!
Wonderful!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like an amazing day! The cake turned out fantastic!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Love the cake.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great pictures. Congrats on your marriage. And the cake was _*gorgeous*_!!!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations. The cake rocks and I love the blue color you guys used.


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

congratulations!!um whos arm is that around your shoulder on pic 3,i cant figure it out.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone it was sooooo much fun. I've had so many people tell me how much fun they had and they wish more weddings were like this!! 
fangsalot--That arm is my son's.....he's in the tall Scream outfit behind us. It has a harness on it and you look out through the chest.


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on what looked like an amazing wedding! The outfits were amazing! All the best for many happy times to come. Also that cake is stunning! xx


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations!

That cake WAS awesome. I especially love the cake topper.


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

oh hahahaha i thought that scream guy was the archway for the door.duuh!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

congratulations on your wedding & thanks for sharing the pics  i agree - the cake is fantastic!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone.....it was a wonderful time. 
Believe it or not the woman that made my cake......it was her
second wedding cake!! She did her first one the weekend before!!
She did awesome!!!!!


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

More Congadulations! Your cake was amazing! You looked great! What a cool wedding!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hope you have a long and happy marriage. It looks like the ceremony was a lot of fun I really like the cake and your wedding dress, by the way.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats on your wedding! Everything looked great, looked like such a fun wedding, and like everyone else has said, what a FABULOUS cake, love the topper, and the colors on it. That is the coolest wedding cake I have ever seen! I have to go back and take another look at it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is even cooler the second time ! Also, I love the blue table cloth and the blue tapercandles and candle holder!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

I LOVE the cake!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!! Hmmmm....do you think people liked the cake??  Lovely pics and best wishes for the future!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Brother that cake is Killer! very, very cool man! i can only imagine the fun you had that night


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love your dress and the cake is awesome. Congrats


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, and did anyone say the cake was awesome !!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww.. Looks like it was alot of fun! I LOVE the cake! Congratulations! =] And wow! Only her second cake?! It looks fantastic!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations on your wedding. and it looks like a gala event. there was a wedding close by here that was halloween and guests were encouraged to come in costume. if i hadn't have had to work i think i would have gone. my gift could have included this forum address.


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------

